# Paph Michael Koopowitz x lowii



## emydura (Dec 13, 2009)

Not a common cross. I have seen a couple of plants of this hybrid on the net over the years and they all looked like very ordinary Berenices. This one didn't turn out too bad. Given the quality of the parents you would hope it would. One of the most vigorous multi's in my collection. The plant has quickly become a large specimen.

David 


Paphiopedilum Memoria Richard Ong (Michael Koopowitz 'Jamboree' AM/AOS x lowii 'Exotic Dancer' FCC/AOS).


----------



## Wendy (Dec 13, 2009)

Normally I'm not too fussy on lowii hybrids but this one is fantastic. Lovely and great blooming! :clap::drool:


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 13, 2009)

:clap: I'm loving this one! The patterning is gorgeous


----------



## tenman (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like a nice intermediate stage in breeding. Good color in the petals, but like so many sanderianum hybrids, I'm not too fond of the form.I wonder what it would do bred back to lowii? Or niveum?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2009)

"Not too bad" -- that is an understatement!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree David, not too bad at all. It has a "lay down" spike habit?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 14, 2009)

I like them a lot!!! What size are the blooms David, to get an idea of that display!?? Jean


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 14, 2009)

I really like it and would love to see it bred on to something like Prince Edward of York or (stonei x sanderianum) in order to keep the long petals but keep the color of the lowii and better form from the roth or the stonei.


----------



## emydura (Dec 14, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> I like them a lot!!! What size are the blooms David, to get an idea of that display!?? Jean



Jean - The petal length is about 18 cm (7 inches).




SlipperKing said:


> I agree David, not too bad at all. It has a "lay down" spike habit?



Yes, it has that arching petal stance. I have only just got back from an extended holiday so it was already open. Too late to stake.

This is the 3rd time I have flowered it. The first time I flowered it, it had 4 flowers. However only 3 flowers for the 2nd and 3rd flowerings. It looked a lot better with 4. Here are some old photos from the first flowering -











[/QUOTE]


----------



## emydura (Dec 14, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> I really like it and would love to see it bred on to something like Prince Edward of York or (stonei x sanderianum) in order to keep the long petals but keep the color of the lowii and better form from the roth or the stonei.



My PEOY might flower this time next year, hopefully co-inciding with this hybrid.




Wendy said:


> Normally I'm not too fussy on lowii hybrids but this one is fantastic. Lovely and great blooming! :clap::drool:



Personally I love lowii hybrids. Lowii brings so many great traits to the table - colour, high flower count, towering spikes, well spaced flowers, first flower well above the foliage and ease of growth just to name a few.

David


----------



## Roy (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome back David, yep, I like this one a lot.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 14, 2009)

emydura said:


> Jean - The petal length is about 18 cm (7 inches).
> .............
> 
> I have only just got back from an extended holiday so it was already open.



thanks, this is surely impressive!!!!

As for the holidays, are there pics to be shared ...of himalayan orchids ...  
Jean


----------



## emydura (Dec 14, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> thanks, this is surely impressive!!!!
> 
> As for the holidays, are there pics to be shared ...of himalayan orchids ...
> Jean



I have a lot of nice photos which I will have sort out and post. But none really of orchids. It was autumn there plus I mainly trekked in the western part of Nepal which is a lot dryer with few orchids. Next time I will go in spring to the eastern part of Nepal and to the northern areas of India such as Sikkim and Darjeeling where orchids are everywhere including a few Paph species.

David


----------



## etex (Dec 14, 2009)

Beautiful blooms!!


----------



## jblanford (Dec 14, 2009)

WOW!!! I like that alot, I think it's a great looking flower, thanks..... Jim.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 14, 2009)

That's an impressive display David, I like it very much particularly its colouration.

Best regards from germany, rudolf


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice. Looks similar to Screaming Eagle thou.


----------



## emydura (Dec 14, 2009)

wonderlen3000 said:


> Very nice. Looks similar to Screaming Eagle thou.



Same parents, just a different mix. Not quite as nice as Screaming Eagle but a lot easier to grow.

David


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! I love the colours!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 14, 2009)

tenman said:


> Looks like a nice intermediate stage in breeding. Good color in the petals, but like so many sanderianum hybrids, I'm not too fond of the form.I wonder what it would do bred back to lowii? Or niveum?


I'd have to agree but tenman why niveum?
I think back to lowii would be OK but would you still have the arching lay down stems?
I have a Lefty Kei (William Ambler x sand) just starting to open, it has straight up stems & the flowers are similar but not as colorful. Could be an option.
It would be nice to have a multi like this bloom every year!


----------



## toddybear (Dec 14, 2009)

Wickedly beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2009)

emydura said:


>


I'm not a big multi fan but this is the Bomb!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Eric for that flashback!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2009)

What I was going to say was much cruder! :evil: Where can I get one like this!?


----------

